# ImageButton: Bild ausblenden und Text anzeigen



## MyNameIsNotCreative (7. Jun 2018)

Hi,

stellt euch eine Art "Zähl-App" vor, die bei jedem Klick auf den Button (auf welchem ein Bild ist) für 1 Sekunde das Bild ausblendet und stattdessen die Anzahl der Klicks auf dem Button anzeigt und anschließend wieder das Bild abbildet.
An sich ja relativ simpel, das Problem ist aber, dass man keinen Image-Button verwenden kann, weil dieser ja keinen Text anzeigen kann. Mit normalen Buttons und der Methode

```
button.setCompoundDrawablesWithIntrinsicBounds(Drawable left, Drawable top, Drawable bottom, Drawable right)
```
wird das Bild zwar angezeigt und alles funktioniert, allerdings wird das Bild nicht zentriert, weil man es nur links, rechts, oben oder unten platzieren kann und es passt seine Größe auch nicht automatisch an, wie das bei Image-Buttons der Fall ist, sodass auf kleinen Geräten nur ein Teil vom Bild angezeigt wird.

Wenn also jemand eine bessere Methode für normale Buttons kennt oder sogar eine Möglichkeit Text in ImageButtons anzeigen zu lassen, schreibts einfach rein, alles ist hilfreich 
Eventuell wäre es auch möglich, eine TextView über den ImageButton zu überlagern und je nachdem was man benötigt es anzeigen zu lassen und die andere Komponente unsichtbar zu machen?

Vielen Dank für die Antworten im Voraus!

LG


----------



## Robat (7. Jun 2018)

Warum setzt du das Bild nicht als Hintergrund des Buttons mittels der `setBackgroundResource(..)` Methode und den Text über die `setText(..)` Methode.


----------



## MyNameIsNotCreative (7. Jun 2018)

@Robat 
Danke erstmal für deine Antwort.
Das Bild als background zu setzen habe ich auch schon probiert, das Bild ist dann zwar zentriert, aber auch völlig verzerrt, weil es über den ganzen Button gestreckt wird. Außerdem ist dann die Standard-Button-Animation nicht mehr vorhanden. Ich finde diese Methode also nicht so gut für mein Vorhaben.
Hast du oder jemand anderes noch ne Idee?


----------

